
Massively Composable Decentralised Games - Peteris
http://www.peteriserins.com/posts/2018/8/29/massively-composable-decentralized-games
======
al2o3cr
> Successful individuals could spend their day playing Project Entropia,
> making money and using that money to pay for rent and food. A true dream for
> a teenager

That's a job, not a game.

There is a strong similarity between Entropia and cryptocurrency, tho - the
forums of both are full of people who haven't profited yet but are sure that
if they just keep sinking in moar cash & time they'll win big.

[http://entropia-universe-mmorpg.blogspot.com/2012/11/when-
th...](http://entropia-universe-mmorpg.blogspot.com/2012/11/when-this-game-
become-profitable-for.html)

